# Recent seascapes!



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello all. Pardon my absence. I have been traveling and had a busy winter. Hope everyone is having a great start to their 2016.

Here's a few images I'd like to share from my recent travels. Let's start in Kauai!




Mouth of the Dragon [Kauai, HI] by Majeed Badizadegan, on Flickr




Serenade of Water [Kauai, HI] by Majeed Badizadegan, on Flickr

Now back to Oregon:




Take Me Higher [Shore Acres State Park, OR] by Majeed Badizadegan, on Flickr




Fireworks by Majeed Badizadegan, on Flickr

In other news, I have teamed up with Improve Photography to co-host a brand new show, all about Nature Photography. Come check us out if you're interested in nature photography!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 11, 2016)

Beautiful scenes.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DrumsOfGrohl (Jan 11, 2016)

Fantastic! I just subscribed to the Podcast as well. Looking forward to getting through it.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 11, 2016)

Excellent as always; that last one is stellar!


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 11, 2016)

very nice set!!


----------



## paigew (Jan 11, 2016)

#4 is stunning. Great shots.


----------



## PropilotBW (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jan 11, 2016)

That wave shot (#3) is insane. Still waiting for the podcast episode on puppies though


----------



## annamaria (Jan 11, 2016)

The last shot is great!!


----------



## baturn (Jan 11, 2016)

They are all amazing, but it's the third shot that catches my eye. Outstanding timing.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 11, 2016)

Majeed, very nice to see you back again .  I was wondering where you had gone.

The third one is a killer wave shot, a little dark for my tastes, but I love the detail you have in it.  The second one reminds me of Thor's well.

WesternGuy


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 13, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Beautiful scenes.  Thanks for sharing.



Thanks for looking.



DrumsOfGrohl said:


> Fantastic! I just subscribed to the Podcast as well. Looking forward to getting through it.



Let me know how you like it!



tirediron said:


> Excellent as always; that last one is stellar!



Thanks. I took that this past Sunday!



vipgraphx said:


> very nice set!!



Thanks much!



paigew said:


> #4 is stunning. Great shots.



Thanks Paige.



PropilotBW said:


> Nice shots!



Thanks Propilot.



jsecordphoto said:


> That wave shot (#3) is insane. Still waiting for the podcast episode on puppies though



Hahah. She's already twice as big. They don't stay puppies for long.



annamaria said:


> The last shot is great!!



Thanks.



baturn said:


> They are all amazing, but it's the third shot that catches my eye. Outstanding timing.



I was there for two days photographing those waves. One of them went 300 feet in the air. I'm not exaggerating. Twice as high as #3. I didn't get it because I wasn't shooting wide enough.



WesternGuy said:


> Majeed, very nice to see you back again .  I was wondering where you had gone.
> 
> The third one is a killer wave shot, a little dark for my tastes, but I love the detail you have in it.  The second one reminds me of Thor's well.
> 
> WesternGuy



I'm still around .

Thanks for the comment. Dark, as in the shadows? And yep, striking resemblance to Thor's well!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm gonna derail my own thread with Puppy! 

Meet Shadow, she's a pure German Shepherd long hair and vicious guardian!


----------



## Jasii (Jan 13, 2016)

Stunning shots from someone long used to acclaim. 
Loved them all, each having a story of it's own. Kept looking at the solitary figure in 1 again and again.
TFS.
Rgds,
Jasii


----------



## sparelink (Jan 13, 2016)

Great shots. I love the podcast too.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 13, 2016)

I like the lone figure in the distance also. Yes, that looks like  Thor!
Congrats on your new venture. 
Always a joy to see your posts. Welcome back


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 13, 2016)

Not sure about the shadows, but if it was mine, I might lighten up the rocks in the foreground a bit - notice, I said "I might".  For me it would be worth looking at, but maybe in a bigger version, "it" all gets taken care of.  Regardless, it is still a great image.

WesternGuy


----------



## LarryLomona (Jan 15, 2016)

Lovely and beautiful!


----------



## robdickinson (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi, interesting style, love the look and feel of them, great composition!


----------

